# hello



## Geniediver (Sep 17, 2005)

hey im a new member, im a techie in high school. this is my second year of doing tech theater. just thought i would say hi.


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

welcome, please feel free to ask questions and share what you know. im sure the welcome wagon will be along shortly.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Sep 17, 2005)

hi i'm on the welcome wagon. welcome welcome welcome


----------



## Inaki2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Sep 17, 2005)

Where in MA are you?

Welcome to CB!


----------



## Geniediver (Sep 17, 2005)

im in newton


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 18, 2005)

yeh hey welcome to Control booth 

i have one tip for you 

Avatars have to be small there is no auto resize on this site

(i made that mistake, took up the whole screen)

anyway have fun

Awhughes


----------



## avkid (Sep 19, 2005)

kingfisher1 said:


> hi i'm on the welcome wagon. welcome welcome welcome



Hey, that's my job!

Welcome to Controlbooth.com(albeit a little late)have fun and post often!

The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------

